# VAR Question



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

I want to get the opinion of some guys who have used VARs before. 

A friend of mine was having suspicions that his wife might have been seeing some one on the side and got a VAR that he attched to the underside of driver's seat of his wife's car. One night he took his wife to dinner in his wife's car while his was being worked on and some jackass turned in front of them nearly causing a horrible accident. During the incident and hard stop my friend was forced to do, the VAR came out in view and he quickly reached down and pushed in back under the seat. He said he was very doubtful she seen it. He got paranoid and when they got back home so he dropped his wife off in the driveway and said he wanted to take the car around the block once to make sure the seat was ok after what happened. He put it under the back seat thinking she would never look for it there. 

The next day, my friend's wife and my wife went shopping in her car and the VAR revealed a conversation they had where my friend's wife said something in reference to me and my friend "do you think they could ever have found out what both of us did?" Half of me thinks that she found the VAR and they are talking ****, but half of me thinks that something really may have happened. What do you think?


----------



## ReidWright (May 15, 2014)

"what both of us did" could be anything, like stopping for ice cream when on a diet, or buying an expensive handbag while on a budget

any more context in the recording?


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

jb02157 said:


> I want to get the opinion of some guys who have used VARs before.
> 
> A friend of mine was having suspicions that his wife might have been seeing some one on the side and got a VAR that he attched to the underside of driver's seat of his wife's car. One night he took his wife to dinner in his wife's car while his was being worked on and some jackass turned in front of them nearly causing a horrible accident. During the incident and hard stop my friend was forced to do, the VAR came out in view and he quickly reached down and pushed in back under the seat. He said he was very doubtful she seen it. He got paranoid and when they got back home so he dropped his wife off in the driveway and said he wanted to take the car around the block once to make sure the seat was ok after what happened. He put it under the back seat thinking she would never look for it there.
> 
> The next day, my friend's wife and my wife went shopping in her car and the VAR revealed a conversation they had where my friend's wife said something in reference to me and my friend "do you think they could ever have found out what both of us did?" Half of me thinks that she found the VAR and they are talking ****, but half of me thinks that something really may have happened. What do you think?


She could've lightly seen the var and not known what it was, perhaps she thought it was an electronics for the car, and the husband was securing it.

I don't think she knows it was there, because she would've removed it.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

ReidWright said:


> "what both of us did" could be anything, like stopping for ice cream when on a diet, or buying an expensive handbag while on a budget
> 
> any more context in the recording?


Thanks so much for responding. The conversation was really garbled but I forgot to mention the word affair was used with that conversation. I've tried to get myself to believe this is all a big joke they are pulling on us for using a VAR, but I think my wife in particular would really be pissed off if she found out about a VAR and wouldn't be in the mood for joking around, even if it wasn't in her car.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

treyvion said:


> She could've lightly seen the var and not known what it was, perhaps she thought it was an electronics for the car, and the husband was securing it.
> 
> I don't think she knows it was there, because she would've removed it.


Could be...but if they were joking around they would want us to be able to listen to what they said. 

As I mentioned before, the word affair was used in that conversation to. This has got me thinking they both had affairs. I've started looking for other clues in cell phones, facebook...etc. Haven't turned anything yet but it seems if something did happen it would be from a while back.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

jb02157 said:


> Thanks so much for responding. The conversation was really garbled but I forgot to mention the word affair was used with that conversation. I've tried to get myself to believe this is all a big joke they are pulling on us for using a VAR, but I think my wife in particular would really be pissed off if she found out about a VAR and wouldn't be in the mood for joking around, even if it wasn't in her car.


Since you have recieved feedback so quickly, why not wait for another 2 weeks or so of information to accumulate on the VAR?

It's amazing you god feedback so quick, but they say it usually only takes 2 or 3 DAYS, which is amazing. Cheaters with active affairs usually have friends which know about it, and they talk about it to these friends.


----------



## happi_g_more2 (Jan 27, 2014)

how often do they hang out. what was the rest of their conversation like. Do you find it odd that this not only occurred the next day, but that, whatever they did, they just happend to talk about it. kind of like finding a needle in a haystack.


----------



## ReidWright (May 15, 2014)

is your friend still using it? if the wife is still speaking freely days after that incident, then they didn't know if was there.

can you clean up the audio? some high pass filter in audacity might help take out the road noise


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

treyvion said:


> Since you have recieved feedback so quickly, why not wait for another 2 weeks or so of information to accumulate on the VAR?


This would seem to be a good idea. In the meantime, get your own VARs and put them to work. Learn from your friend's example and secure the f*ck out of them sumb*tches.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

ReidWright said:


> is your friend still using it? if the wife is still speaking freely days after that incident, then they didn't know if was there.
> 
> can you clean up the audio? some high pass filter in audacity might help take out the road noise


Maybe...but again if they want us to think they did something, they would play along and just leave the VAR where it is and keep talking. We are trying to clean up the audio of what we already have and can't make anything else out. In the meantime I have a VAR now but I'm not going to put it in her car until I'm sure the two of them weren't joking around.


----------



## happi_g_more2 (Jan 27, 2014)

verbatim, what did u hear. could they have....ummmm...been with each other


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

happi_g_more2 said:


> verbatim, what did u hear. could they have....ummmm...been with each other


Unlikely...but certainly not out of the question. I kinda think they went to a bar somewhere and picked up a couple of guys...but that's purely speculation.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

jb02157 said:


> Unlikely...but certainly not out of the question. I kinda think they went to a bar somewhere and picked up a couple of guys...but that's purely speculation.


I thought both of them were together too. But them both going on a hunting mission for guys is likely too.

Neverthe less if you can gain a complete month of intel, you will get all the information you need to describe what their capers truly where. You may as well have a cell phone spy app on her phone to and key logger and email passwords.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

How did he secure the var the first time? What kind of car is it?


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

If you want. Send it to me. Im very good with audacity.

Note. Some things like grooved pavement are near hopeless. Some are semi easy like engine noise. Note it will be better not perfect. Hope he used at least 44k bit rate. Feel free to do a rep check on me. Pm me if you wish.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

We have another guy on the forum who was able to secure all the facts in a multi year cheating scandal with a couple of weeks on the var recently "joka".

I'm going to run one when I have the funds and I hope I don't find anything serious.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

You dont have 50 bucks? Yikes. Hope you find nothing.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> You dont have 50 bucks? Yikes. Hope you find nothing.


the 302 or 332 or whatever the appropriate model is is like $59.99. I'm running really tight right now, but will find one or two when I get some time.

I've had some problems in my life with family members and trolls messing me up, so I might also use the technique to see whose damaging my backside with others.

It would be awesome to find out that I get a bunch of good remarks from the current lady and all of my previous worries are completely unwaranted and innocent fun.

However i think I will see more of what goes on in current society, also some people have two snake heads, so you might see one thing, but out of earsight to the friends your getting bashed terribly, etc.

I hope I find nothing.


----------

